# Test our beta product for free



## GlideNano (May 2, 2019)

Hello,

 As you might have heard (or not), we want to replace toxic Fluor carbon in ski waxes by Green Super hydrophobic Nanotech.

 First lab and field tests also showed a friction reduction of 40% and the wax lasted much longer.

 Therefore we are looking for professional skiers, snowboarders, who want to do comparative testing.

As we know the season ended in Europe and the USA, we are looking for testers who go out on glaciers or go skiing to Chili, Japan, New-Zealand, …

For all other people, we do plan a third test round at the beginning of the 2019-2020 season.

So please subscribe at our website and be the first to test the ski wax of the next generation.

Thank you,

The Glide Nano Team

www.glidenano.com


----------

